# Curtis plow issue



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

My Curtis Sno-Pro 3000 has performed flawlessly, but the first time I used it the lift cylinder leaked badly. The dealer tightened up the top seal. End of leak, but the top cylinder doesn't come all the way down any more. It still works fine, but the lift chain is on the last link so it won't lift as far as it did when brand new. With the plow on the ground I can stand on top of the lift cylinder and it won't go down any further.

Fluid level is fine, as is all movement. Could the dealer have torqued the seal too tightly? If so, do I just back it off a quarter turn or will that get the leak going again? Pete


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Make sure that the key is on and the control is in the float position.
Take out your fill plug (put some rags near it to catch any fluid that comes out) and push down on the piston.
If your fluid was overfilled then the fluid has no where to go when you push down on the piston, so the piston will not lower until you take out the fill plug.

If that didn't fix your problem, and as long as your fluid level is ok then go ahead and loosen the packing nut.

You only need it to be tight enough to keep the fluid from leaking.

The other thing to keep in mind is that the piston might be already at the lowest point and the dealer just hooked your chain on the last link.
If this is the case then drop the blade on a piece of wood or a snow pile, then push the piston down and hook the chain to a different link (so you can raise it higher).
Good luck.


----------



## RAYJAY (Feb 6, 2004)

also watch you don't rase the plow to high on the curtis you will crack the cover on the pack if you do 

jeff


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

Mebes said:


> If that didn't fix your problem, and as long as your fluid level is ok then go ahead and loosen the packing nut.
> 
> You only need it to be tight enough to keep the fluid from leaking.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks, the packing nut was too tight. Backed it off just a bit like you said and was able to push the ram down far enough to slacken the chain and move it up a couple of notches. Got plenty of ground clearance now. Thanks again! Pete


----------



## biggins (Dec 29, 2004)

*Any update???*

Boondox.....

I'm having the same problem. The dealer just replaced the oil reservoir because the factory one was defective. They did it for the labour, about 40 min. and Curtis picked up the cost of the part.

After a few hours of plowing on it, the float would take about 30 seconds to drop the plow. I loosened the packing nut but now it leaks.

Are you saying there is a happy medium? Is your still leaking a bit or should I tighten it just a tad more?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

*Biggins*

There was a happy medium. My dealer warned me about making radical changes when adjusting the cylinder seal nut. He said to back it off like hours on the clock until the ram budged...and no further. Worked fine for me! Pete


----------



## Currinson (Jan 18, 2000)

*Curtis problems*

I guess every manufacture has their share of plow has problems. I bought the 9 foot heavy duty from curtis about 4 years ago. Never ahd a problem until this year. In the middle of a blizard, the plow would not go up. The problem turned out to be a broken wire in the wiring harness. Now just last night she beagan leaking fluid and put me out of service for the night. The hydrolic hose to the lifting piston began leaking. This hose is bound together with the wiring harnes, both problems were due to a pinch point when lifting with the plow, Curtis must have known about the problem because the wire tied the peices, and put a plastic protective sleeve over them, Engineering nssds to come up with a way to cover and protect this area. Othe than that it plows and back drags better than the fisher.

Erick


----------



## jgabrenas (Jan 13, 2015)

Im having the same issue,I went to move the plow for the spring and summer. lifted the plow and than it wouldnt go down. I havent had any work down to it so i dont see why the packing nut would be to tight now... I will try it looses it though. the only way i could get it to go down was to give it a few love taps with a hammer.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I had the same thing happen but i had worked on then i sold it


----------

